

Gigabit Internet access grows out of its niche - stevep2007
http://www.cio.com/article/2951966/consumer-technology/gigabit-internet-access-grows-out-of-its-niche.html

======
stevep2007
Data shows that new subscribers are signing up at an annualized growth rate of
480 percent each year . Between the third quarter of 2014 and the second
quarter of 2015 gigabit, subscribers grew from 40,000-174,000.

